# Bath light on load side of GFI



## Dash Dingo (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm doing a condo building. I had some other jouneyman rough in the bath GFI, switch, and vanity light on one 20 amp circuit for the bathroom . On the finish I come to find out that they loaded the switch and vanity light off the GFI. I told them you don't do that, that's stupid. He said that it's code to if you run a 20 amp circuit just for the bathroom and you use it for lights also that you have to GFI everything. I told him that's bull chit, am I right?
Also, I don't want to go back and change them all, is there anything wrong with leaving the vanity light on the load side of the GFI?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

NEC does not care one way or the other and if you are under the NEC you are free to do it either way.

On the other hand here in MA we have an amnedment that prohibits putting all the lighting for an an area on one GFCI. They do not want a GFCI trip to leave an area in the dark.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

You are allowed, by the NEC, to put all the electrical in ONE bathroom on the ONE 20a bath circuit, but that bath circuit cannot supply another bath if you do. The NEC does not say all the other stuff must be GFCI-protected, though. 210.11(C)(3) Exception.


Local codes, however, may say otherwise.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

480sparky said:


> You are allowed, by the NEC, to put all the electrical in ONE bathroom on the ONE 20a bath circuit, but that bath circuit cannot supply another bath if you do. The NEC does not say all the other stuff must be GFCI-protected, though. 210.11(C)(3) Exception.
> 
> 
> Local codes, however, may say otherwise.


What he said and Minnesota has no amendments addressing it.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Dash Dingo said:


> I'm doing a condo building. I had some other jouneyman rough in the bath GFI, switch, and vanity light on one 20 amp circuit for the bathroom . On the finish I come to find out that they loaded the switch and vanity light off the GFI. I told them you don't do that, that's stupid. He said that it's code to if you run a 20 amp circuit just for the bathroom and you use it for lights also that you have to GFI everything. I told him that's bull chit, am I right?
> Also, I don't want to go back and change them all, is there anything wrong with leaving the vanity light on the load side of the GFI?


Not a problem. More of a nuisance IMO.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

*210.70(d)*

MA. Amendment.  Violation. 


210.70(D) GFCI protection of lighting outlets in all occupancies.

"The operation of a single GFCI device shall not de-energize all lighting outlets in a given area"

Looks like you're OK. :thumbsup:


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

Dash Dingo said:


> I'm doing a condo building. I had some other jouneyman rough in the bath GFI, switch, and vanity light on one 20 amp circuit for the bathroom . On the finish I come to find out that they loaded the switch and vanity light off the GFI. I told them you don't do that, that's stupid. He said that it's code to if you run a 20 amp circuit just for the bathroom and you use it for lights also that you have to GFI everything. I told him that's bull chit, am I right?
> Also, I don't want to go back and change them all, is there anything wrong with leaving the vanity light on the load side of the GFI?


if there isn't another gfci protected receptacle in the bathroom, why not just pigtail the wires or install both under the line screws?


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

drspec said:


> if there isn't another gfci protected receptacle in the bathroom, why not just pigtail the wires or install both under the line screws?


It sounds like the wiring is done and the OP was wondering if he should go back and change it.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

Chris1971 said:


> It sounds like the wiring is done and the OP was wondering if he should go back and change it.


 
no **** Sherlock

I was wondering why he didn't do it the way I mentioned instead of leaving it on the load.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

drspec said:


> no **** Sherlock
> 
> I was wondering why he didn't do it the way I mentioned instead of leaving it on the load.


Because it was done before he asked the question. Are you attacking me?:laughing:


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

Chris1971 said:


> Because it was done before he asked the question. Are you attacking me?:laughing:


 
really? before the question was asked?

thanks for helping me figure that out


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

drspec said:


> really? before the question was asked?
> 
> thanks for helping me figure that out


That's okay. I'm glad I could help.


----------



## Voltron (Sep 14, 2012)

drspec said:


> if there isn't another gfci protected receptacle in the bathroom, why not just pigtail the wires or install both under the line screws?


I agree that would be the best option, but if its code compliant..he did not want to have to go back. Although he might anyway if it ever trips and they call him. Then can swap it around. Decisions decisions..


----------



## johnnyc1680 (Feb 19, 2012)

leland said:


> MA. Amendment.  Violation.
> 
> 
> 210.70(D) GFCI protection of lighting outlets in all occupancies.
> ...




i went for my test in mass the other week and this was one of the questions! i ended up passing BTW


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Dash Dingo said:


> I'm doing a condo building. I had some other jouneyman rough in the bath GFI, switch, and vanity light on one 20 amp circuit for the bathroom . On the finish I come to find out that they loaded the switch and vanity light off the GFI. I told them you don't do that, that's stupid. He said that it's code to if you run a 20 amp circuit just for the bathroom and you use it for lights also that you have to GFI everything. I told him that's bull chit, am I right?
> Also, I don't want to go back and change them all, is there anything wrong with leaving the vanity light on the load side of the GFI?


The tub & shower zone , described in 410.10D is often addressed via 110.3B with manufacturers requiring gfci protection. We usually see this with bath fans. 

210.11C3 EX, _(as posted)_ mentions _'other equipment'_ on a bath home run , which is usually taken to mean accommodating bath fans _(among other bath items) _

So it's good practice & saves a possible blank face gcfi

That said, if the vanity is out of the zone, we'll leave it on the general lighting circuit , for practical reasons Ma has amended 

Btw, 680.43 addresses lighting/gfci concerns above motorized tubs , further involving the issue 


~CS~


----------



## Dash Dingo (Mar 3, 2012)

4SQUARE said:


> I agree that would be the best option, but if its code compliant..he did not want to have to go back. Although he might anyway if it ever trips and they call him. Then can swap it around. Decisions decisions..


Right, would rather not spend the time redoing 30 units.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Dash Dingo said:


> Right, would rather not spend the time redoing 30 units.


At this point I wouldn't. It's not the greatest set up but it is compliant in Minnesota. Maybe ask the boss and see what he thinks?


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Chris1971 said:


> At this point I wouldn't. It's not the greatest set up but it is compliant in Minnesota. Maybe ask the boss and see what he thinks?


Hey, how much snow did you guys get? I figure we are around two feet.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

backstay said:


> Hey, how much snow did you guys get? I figure we are around two feet.


We got 6". You got 2'?!?!?!?


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Chris1971 said:


> We got 6". You got 2'?!?!?!?


At least, it's up my knees.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

backstay said:


> At least, it's up my knees.


how tall are you?:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## owl (Oct 31, 2012)

chicken steve said:


> The tub & shower zone , described in 410.10D is often addressed via 110.3B with manufacturers requiring gfci protection. We usually see this with bath fans.
> 
> 210.11C3 EX, (as posted) mentions 'other equipment' on a bath home run , which is usually taken to mean accommodating bath fans (among other bath items)
> 
> ...


Let me know if I'm understanding this correctly: The best thing to do is throw everything within the bath/shower zone on the load side of the GFI, but put the vanity or other stuff outside that zone on a separate circuit. Is that correct? Thanks.


----------

